# Deck Design Software



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone know of a good Deck Design software for a Mac??


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

happ ymac said:


> Anyone know of a good Deck Design software for a Mac??


 What do yo mean by "Deck"?
Patio deck, Skateboard deck, etc.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

happ ymac said:


> Anyone know of a good Deck Design software for a Mac??


I would assume that most of the easy and free home reno software would be available for PC not Macs. While the learning curve is substantially greater, I would recommend you try a basic CAD program which would enable you to block-in your house, design the shape/extent and then draw the details for construction [footings...connections etc.] A program like Graphite is inexpensive plus they have a long trial period and if you're into home renos or designing stuff for your house learning basic CAD is a great skill. I've never used Graphite, but I hear a lot about it. From there, CAD and 3D software gets a lot more expensive. You basically need to draw plans and sections for your new deck.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

Deck of cards?


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Patio deck


----------



## Yvon C. (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=5771&page=2

If you go to the above thread near the bottom of the page my answer may interest you.

There is cheap PC programs that use predesingned decks but you have to modify for your needs, that is why I prefer to start fron scratch.

Yvon c.


----------

